# Babe IT'S A BOY New Pics Added



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

So it was a very fast eventful day. First no ligs, gone posty, udder filled and then a big beautiful baby boy......
I will get better fluffy pics in the morning


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Babe IT'S A BOY*

AWWWWWW 

:drool: congrats!


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Babe IT'S A BOY*

Cute! Cute! Cute! Congrats!! :applaud:

Connie


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Babe IT'S A BOY*

congrats


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Babe IT'S A BOY*

Yaay-congratulations! :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Babe IT'S A BOY*

Congrats! Just missed it again!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Babe IT'S A BOY*

Adorable!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Babe IT'S A BOY*

Aww cute... :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Babe IT'S A BOY*

Like momma like son! LOL.... he looks just like her! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Babe IT'S A BOY*

Congrats on the healthy little one! :birthday:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Babe IT'S A BOY*

Congrats-it's always great to hear about healthy births and babies!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Babe IT'S A BOY*

congrats!! :stars:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Babe IT'S A BOY*

Congrats on the boy he is cute. :stars:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Babe IT'S A BOY*

CUTE!!! Congrats!


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Babe IT'S A BOY*

Congratulations!! So beautiful!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Babe IT'S A BOY*

Thanks everyone I also think he looks like Mom. Same soft eyes and face.
He is healthy and thats all I could hope for.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Babe IT'S A BOY*

Yes, he does look like his momma!! Adorable!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Finally gotten some new fluffy pics of the boy. He is a doll


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh dear!! He is CUTE!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He's too sweet looking to be a boy! LOL....ADORABLE


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

He is sooo handsome and precious-love the fluffy pics! :thumbup:


----------

